# Lead surcharge from Berry's MFG?



## Grenadier (Jun 20, 2007)

Interesting...  I was in the process of placing an order with Berry's Manufacturing for a load of bulk bullets (time to load up some .45's, .40's, and 9 mm), and they now want a 20 dollar "lead surcharge" tacked onto the end of the order.  

I'm not entirely surprised at this, since the cost of lead and copper has gone skyrocketing in recent years, but I still think they should have simply raised prices, and not gone through the attempts at trying to conceal the true price.  

Thankfully, Cabella's has these same bullets for less.


----------



## K31 (Jun 20, 2007)

Have you checked Midway for what you want? Occasionally I get email alerts from them about free shipping on bulk bullets. You might want to get on their list even if they don't have a deal on what you want now.


----------



## tellner (Jun 20, 2007)

Ammoman has good deals sometimes.


----------

